
What Happens When an 18 Year Old Buys a Mainframe [video] - gk1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45X4VP8CGtk
======
folkhack
Love this video and bless his parents for being so supportive of a outrageous
hobby! I'm going to shamelessly quote a comment from YouTube that always makes
me laugh:

> "This young man has a screw loose. Kudos to his parents for not tightening
> it!"

